# che è sto casino con i pacchetti???

## khris81

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kappfinder-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcheckpass-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfind-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kate-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksplashml-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktip-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konsole-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kscreensaver-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/knetattach-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kstart-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kreadconfig-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksysguard-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesktop-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksmserver-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepasswd-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/nsplugins-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmenuedit-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpager-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kxkb-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/drkonqi-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/klipper-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeprint-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdcop-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdm-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/khotkeys-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcminit-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdesu-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcontrol-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdm-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kscreensaver-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksysguard-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/knetattach-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ktip-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepasswd-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkonq-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kicker-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kappfinder-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kfind-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kxkb-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcheckpass-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksplashml-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdialog-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kreadconfig-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/klipper-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kwin-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdesktop-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kstart-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/ksmserver-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kate-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/nsplugins-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeprint-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdcop-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kpager-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmenuedit-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/drkonqi-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/konqueror-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/konsole-3.4.2)

so che devo fare unmerge del pacchetto che blocca, ma scusate devo fare tutto a mano??? ma avete visto che casino!!!  :Sad: 

piuttosto formatto che fare tutto a mano!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> piuttosto formatto che fare tutto a mano!!!  

 

-.-

ti basta correggere il problema mettendo mano ai files di /etc/portage/

bisogna vedere cosa hai smascherato o mascherato ecc ecc,

dacci qualche info in +

----------

## khris81

questo è package.unmask

=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0-r1

>media-video/transcode-0.6.14-r2

----------

## fabius

Il problema è che hai installato i package split (meta) di KDE con quelli monolitici (se vuoi quelli split elimina i riferimenti a quelli monoliti nel file world)

----------

## khris81

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Il problema è che hai installato i package split (meta) di KDE con quelli monolitici (se vuoi quelli split elimina i riferimenti a quelli monoliti nel file world)

 

ehm???? traduci x favore che nn ho idea di cosa stai parlando!!!

come faccio a farlo???

----------

## fabius

Per capire la differenza leggi http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

Cosa ti torna

```
grep kde-base /var/lib/portage/world
```

----------

## khris81

chris portage # grep kde-base /var/lib/portage/world

kde-base/kdegames

kde-base/kmix

kde-base/kpdf

kde-base/kdebase-meta

kde-base/kdm

cosa dovrei fare??? eliminare kdebase-meta???

e pou aggiornare tranquillamente?

----------

## fabius

Ma hai letto la pagina che ti ho passato?

C'è un conflitto tra kdebase e tutti i package installati da kdebase-meta (ovviamente dato che forniscono le stesse funzionalità). Hai installato kdebase? Cosa ti dà

```
etcat -v kdebase
```

e

```
etcat -v kdebase-meta
```

----------

## khris81

nn capisco xchè il pacchetto etcat nn vi va

chris portage # etcat -v kdebase

bash: etcat: command not found

ho installato tutto gentoolkit ma nn va!

----------

## fabius

Intanto sei su ~arch  :Mad:  ... e nell'ultima versione di gentoolkit etcat è stato deprecato in favore di equery. Prova con 

```
equery list -p kdebase
```

----------

## khris81

chris christian # equery list -p kdebase

[ Searching for package 'kdebase' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-4 (0)

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage)

[-P-] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2 (3.4)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-3.3.2-r1 (3.3)

[-P-] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2-r1 (3.4)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-3.3.2-r3 (3.3)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-3.3.2-r2 (3.3)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-3.2.3-r3 (3.2)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1 (3.4)

[-P-] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4.2 (3.4)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4.1 (3.4)

[-P-] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.2 (3.4)

[-P-] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.1 (3.4)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.1-r1 (3.4)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.4.1 (3.4)

[-P-] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.4.2 (3.4)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-5 (0)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-6 (0)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.1 (3.4)

[-P-] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.2 (3.4)

----------

## fabius

Dato che non ho la sfera magica, si può sapere cosa cerchi di aggiornare o installare? Quale era il KDE installato prima (versione, split/monolitico)? Poi mi sembra che sei su ~arch, giusto ? package.mask cosa contiene?

----------

## khris81

sto cercando di aggiornare l'intero sistema! 

nn ho il file package.mask!

----------

## randomaze

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> sto cercando di aggiornare l'intero sistema!

 

In ogni caso in caso di blocco devi rimuovere i pacchetti che caratterizzano il blocco.

E, detto tra noi, forse é il caso che prima decida cosa mantenere sul sistema e cosa rimuovere, se vuoi i pacchetti splitted o quelli "globali" e simili.

----------

## khris81

che differenza c'è tra i pacchetti globali e splitted????

----------

## Ic3M4n

opera pia: la traduzione della pagina 

in ogni caso: perchè non prendiamo la buona abitudine a documentarci prima di fare le stesse inutili banali domande? è da gennaio che esistono gli split-ebuild qualcuno ne avrà parlato in giro no?

----------

## khris81

ok i pacchetti meta saranno il futuro standard, quindi passo a quelli e tolgo tutto il resto!

come faccio?

ah gli script che ho trovato nella guida che mi hai passato nn vanno! almeno da me nn trovano nulla!

----------

## Ic3M4n

non ho kde installato, quindi non so se posso aiutarti molto, cmq credo che basti eliminare quelli con la B al fianco in emerge -uD world. e poi man mano che te lo richiede puoi sempre spostare gli altri.

----------

## khris81

ok sono riuscito a sbloccare tutto a mano!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

ora ho dei pacchetti che nn voglio assolutamente aggiornare dove diredi nn aggiornarli???

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> ok sono riuscito a sbloccare tutto a mano

 

ciò vol dire che li hai già cancellati, e che quindi devi ricompilarli, se non volevi aggiornarli dovev pensarci prima

----------

## khris81

ma no, quelli che nn voglio aggiornare sono i driver nvidia che i più recenti nn mi funzionano a me!

----------

## Ic3M4n

esistono i file in /etc/portage, usi il package.mask e sei a posto.

----------

## khris81

mi da questo errore ad aver inserito i pacchetti da maskerare!!!

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.mask: media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7667

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.mask: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7667

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.mask: app-emulation/vmware-workstation-5.0.0.13124-r1

questo è /etc/portage/package.mask

app-emulation/vmware-workstation-5.0.0.13124-r1

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7667

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7667

----------

## Danilo

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> mi da questo errore ad aver inserito i pacchetti da maskerare!!!
> 
> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.mask: media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7667
> 
> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.mask: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7667
> ...

 

Mettici l'uguale davanti

```

cat  /etc/portage/package.mask

>=net-dialup/speedtouch-1.3.0

```

----------

## Kernel78

Se lui ha quelle versioni installate e non le vuole aggiornare deve mettere il > davanti, non l'uguale.

/EDIT: cmq una bella lettura di man emerge e man portage non fa mai male.

----------

## Danilo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se lui ha quelle versioni installate e non le vuole aggiornare deve mettere il > davanti, non l'uguale.
> 
> /EDIT: cmq una bella lettura di man emerge e man portage non fa mai male.

 

Ovvio.

Da come dice sono quelle versioni che vuole mascherare...

Comunque avevo messo il mio file a scanso di equivoci...

Anche se l'unica voce presente e' trattata come commento...

----------

